

Google Search is dying in SA - SkippyZA
http://mybroadband.co.za/news/internet/42761-google-search-dying-former-google-sa-head.html

======
sgt
Sorry - I don't think this guy is as clued up as he thinks he is. And being
the former head of "Google South Africa" (a tiny little office with no real
development going on as far as I know), does not give him enormous credibility
either.

~~~
klaasvakie
You are attacking the man and not his statement. Would you care to elaborate
on _why_ you think he is spewing BS?

For the record, I don't think he is very clued up either, but I do think there
is some truth in his statement that google search is hurting. In fact more and
more of my non-geek friends are getting into the mindset that
internet==facebook. (Yes, this is anecdotal, unfortunately this is all I have
--- maybe the head of Google SA has seen some actual data that confirms this?)

------
nsomaru
I'm a South African and to be honest more than anything I'm amazed this made
it to the HN front page.

Google does not have a big presence in SA. That being said, I'm sure their
presence in SA must extend largely to the rest of that continent, so that
should lend some authority to his words.

------
trevelyan
I have little sympathy for Google. The company should be regressing website
engagement data against search queries on a keyword-by-keyword basis. If they
can tell me how long visitors stay at my site after finding it with various
keywords they should be able to use that data to order search results.

Yet Matt Cutts repeatedly surfaces on HN to insist that publisher engagement
data is sancrosanct (not even opt-in!) while it is now open season on user
data up in Mountain View.

